

Blockbuster Offers to Buy Circuit City  - thinkingserious
http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/B/BLOCKBUSTER_CIRCUIT_CITY?SITE=WIRE&SECTION=HOME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT

======
t0pj
"Blockbuster says that it requested a response by Feb. 21, but, to date,
Circuit City has failed to provide due diligence necessary to allow
Blockbuster to make a definitive takeover proposal."

Feb 21? A little late for that timely response, ya think?

